# Trimming w/LST



## stoneylove (Jan 7, 2009)

Just wondering for those that LST, do you trim the leaf sections that are touching/sitting on the dirt surface? Will it die off at some point, or eventually grow away from surface? Thanks


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Do not trim, it will correct itself or die and fall off but you do not need to trim.


----------



## 84VW (Jan 7, 2009)

i think its personal preference 

if after a day or two i dont like the way something looks i will trim but most say not too

this is just my opinion/the way i do it

That is all


----------



## Vegs (Jan 7, 2009)

I trim when needed but always try to reposition leaves before I cut anything. Most leaves will somewhat reposition themselves but you should try to help as much as possible by moving leaves to help the plant leaves stay healthy but out of the way of side branch growth.

But then again I do LST and pruning for maximum growth.


----------



## jb247 (Jan 7, 2009)

I do my LST when I transplant into the flowering pots. First my plants are transplanted at an angle in the pot, then any branches that are on the downward side of the plant are woven upward thru the side and upward branches. Then it goes into the flower room and it works just fine. Just be as gentle as you can when you are making the bends in the branches. I hardly ever have a split branch doing it this way.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

yes i do....IMO..if plant is on the dirt it can get disease easier.. I repostion what i can  but if a leaf is laying on the dirt..i dont think its good..so i remove them..No problem:bolt::bong:


----------



## stoneylove (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the great responses. I have 2 lst'd right now so I guess I will trim one and let the other one try to fix itself. I could have thought of that anyway, but at least I know there are people who do both and have success.


----------

